# Double post site bug



## brutalwizard (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/169103-misconceptions-what-dubstep.html

/169103


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/169101-misconceptions-what-dubstep.html 

/169101


and i reported the one for the ibby universe already and it was all moved togethor, 

but what is going on??


----------



## drmosh (Aug 27, 2011)

I doubt it's a bug, just slow site or internet connection + overzealous post button clicking


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2011)

drmosh said:


> I doubt it's a bug, just slow site or internet connection + overzealous post button clicking





I post here way too much, and never really double post too often. The site can be slow to post new threads, and often they don't immediately show up in the queue. That leads to the double threads being created.


----------

